# New Aaron Marshall Signature Schecter



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2022)

I searched but didn't find any other threads on this, so I figured this was worth posting.

Interestingly, he isn't doing a USA custom shop model first. Rather, just the standard import version to put the more affordable version out to the public first.

The wenge neck and Gotoh trem are really nice features imo, and I like the color as well.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 2, 2022)

You clearly didn’t look hard enough. We already covered this thing to hell and back in the New Schecter Models Megathread.


----------



## Randy (Jan 2, 2022)

Deserved it's own thread tbh


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2022)

What specs did he change?


----------



## danbox (Jan 2, 2022)

I don’t think there are any other schecters with wenge necks? Not sure though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

budda said:


> What specs did he change?



6 (25.5'') and 7-string (26.5'')

Body based on the C-1 Exotic
Basswood body
Reinforced bolt-on Wenge neck
SS frets
Gotoh 510 tremolo (Hipshot hardtail on the 7-string)
Hipshot locking tuners
Schecter USA Pasadena pickups (As of now)
I believe an ebony board but I forgot.


----------



## Velokki (Jan 2, 2022)

Can't wait to have one in 2024


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 2, 2022)

danbox said:


> I don’t think there are any other schecters with wenge necks? Not sure though


KM MK-II and MK-III models, Nick Johnston models, custom shop models, and more.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

So there will be a 7 string model released? 25.5 inch or 26.5?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> So there will be a 7 string model released? 25.5 inch or 26.5?


26.5'' 7 string.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> You clearly didn’t look hard enough. We already covered this thing to hell and back in the New Schecter Models Megathread.


I searched “aaron Marshall” and it didn’t come up. Oh well.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Backsnack said:


> I searched “aaron Marshall” and it didn’t come up. Oh well.



Nah there wasn't a dedicated thread. But he is right it was heavily covered in the Schecter thread, but it's not buried by us apparently bitching about someone else's sig model because it wasn't the specs they wanted because SSO gon SSO.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> So there will be a 7 string model released? 25.5 inch or 26.5?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 26.5'' 7 string.



I peeked at some older interviews and he was doing standard tuning for most or all of The Way Forward.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 2, 2022)

Backsnack said:


> I searched “aaron Marshall” and it didn’t come up. Oh well.


> use the search function at the top of the forum landing page
> type in "Aaron Marshall"
> one of the very first results is on page 489 of the New Schecter Models Megathread
> read page 489 onwards


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 2, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> > use the search function at the top of the forum landing page
> > type in "Aaron Marshall"
> > one of the very first results is on page 489 of the New Schecter Models Megathread
> > read page 489 onwards


Maybe I spelled his name wrong when I searched.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Backsnack said:


> I peeked at some older interviews and he was doing standard tuning for most or all of The Way Forward.



In the video in the OP ~(5:25) he says it'll be 26.5'' fwiw.


----------



## Stiman (Jan 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> In the video in the OP ~(5:25) he says it'll be 26.5'' fwiw.


Is a 26.5" scale for standard tuning something a lot of people do?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Is a 26.5" scale for standard tuning something a lot of people do?


Not really no, most 26.5 6 stringers I've seen are usually in C# or B.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Is a 26.5" scale for standard tuning something a lot of people do?



For 6 or 7 string? I meant the 7 string will be 26.5'' The 6 string will be 25.5''


----------



## Stiman (Jan 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> For 6 or 7 string? I meant the 7 string will be 26.5'' The 6 string will be 25.5''


Yeah, you've clarified that a couple times. I guess I'm asking , as I'm surprised that someone would choose a 26.5" scale (for 7 string) to play in standard tuning. But maybe he does use a lower tunings on his 7s, I don't know.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Yeah, you've clarified that a couple times. I guess I'm asking , as I'm surprised that someone would choose a 26.5" scale (for 7 string) to play in standard tuning. But maybe he does use a lower tunings on his 7s, I don't know.



I use it for standard B tuning and it works well. But I also use (arguably) thinner strings than "normal"


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jan 2, 2022)

I think the 26.5” scale is more schecters influence ? So the guitar will sell better. Most 7 string players b*tch about 25.5” scale 7s.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

MaxAidingAres said:


> I think the 26.5” scale is more schecters influence ? So the guitar will sell better. Most 7 string players b*tch about 25.5” scale 7s.



They do 25.5'' scale on request. They did it for Wes Hauch.


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jan 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They do 25.5'' scale on request. They did it for Wes Hauch.


Never said they didnt do it. Just said could be an option Schecter pushed for because 26.5” is a more popular feature. Most likely Aaron just wanted the longer scale but who knows for sure.


----------



## Acme (Jan 2, 2022)

I cannot keep up with the his recent brand changes. PRS, Suhr, Mayones and now Schecter. Wondering what’s next.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

What are y'all thinking the import prices will be? Real Hipshot, real gotoh, solid Wenge neck, and USA Pasadena's make me think this will be in the 1500-1800 range. What are you guys thinking?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What are y'all thinking the import prices will be? Real Hipshot, real gotoh, solid Wenge neck, and USA Pasadena's make me think this will be in the 1500-1800 range. What are you guys thinking?


$1100 - $1300 since it's Indo.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> $1100 - $1300 since it's Indo.


I like the sound of that.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 2, 2022)

Acme said:


> I cannot keep up with the his recent brand changes. PRS, Suhr, Mayones and now Schecter. Wondering what’s next.


He is a known hopper in the industry, which obviously isn’t what these companies want. Aaron is just looking for whomever will give him the best deal to maximize his options for income as a musician, which is understandable; but he has zero brand loyalty. And his hopping around has gotten to the point where the A&R guy of one company will warn the A&R guy of another company about Aaron when Aaron approaches brands. This has happened multiple times now to my knowledge. Same thing has also happened with other higher-tier, notable musicians in the prog/tech guitarist community warning A&R guys about Aaron.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I like the sound of that.



Idk if it will be the final price, but it's my guess.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Also for those of you that play backwards; Aaron confirmed lefty models. Seems to also hinting at an array of colors. He also says the reason the 7 has a hardtail is because he dosn't wanna rock the boat since Schecter doesn't have any existing 7-strings with a vinage trem, but IMO that would be the perfect reason to release one.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't get the "brand hopping" hate for this guy? 

He never had any signature models with any companies he had the companies make him some cool guitars and showed them off while he played them. 

Seems he is putting out a legit cool model too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Dineley said:


> I don't get the "brand hopping" hate for this guy?
> 
> He never had any signature models with any companies he had the companies make him some cool guitars and showed them off while he played them.
> 
> Seems he is putting out a legit cool model too.



Also FWIW he said Schecter approached him and this has apparently been in the works for awhile, just that Covid is making everything slow.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 2, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> What are y'all thinking the import prices will be? Real Hipshot, real gotoh, solid Wenge neck, and USA Pasadena's make me think this will be in the 1500-1800 range. What are you guys thinking?


I'd say 1100-1300. The guitar itself is not anything special Schecter doesn't already offer in other models. The 7 string might top out around 1400-1500 depending on price increases I bet. Still looks like a really nice axe.


----------



## Matt08642 (Jan 2, 2022)

This looks like a slick guitar. I'd get one if they're reasonably priced and available, though I feel they'll be 2 grand in Canada. Every feature he went over checked a box for this type of guitar for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> I'd say 1100-1300. The guitar itself is not anything special Schecter doesn't already offer in other models. The 7 string might top out around 1400-1500 depending on price increases I bet. Still looks like a really nice axe.



I think the 7 string would maybe be $100 more at best. Since they're going for a Hipshot bridge instead of a trem.


----------



## budda (Jan 2, 2022)

Shoutout to a Canadian getting a sig - wondering how long he'll be a Schecter guy for.


----------



## Hoss632 (Jan 2, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think the 7 string would maybe be $100 more at best. Since they're going for a Hipshot bridge instead of a trem.


Very good point.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 2, 2022)

The brand hopper thing is some rather petty noise IMO.

I just checked to make sure: He joined PRS in 2014, got guitars from several brands (Suhr/Strandberg/Aristides/Kiesel) sent to him to use.
Started playing Suhrs replacing his HH Superstrat rigs in Feb 2017, then announced a move to Mayones in Nov 2019.

What's the acceptable rate of change for forum goers? Once a decade at the most 

I'd show gratitude to a company that I loved and took care of me since I was a small artist, but if you're a relatively decent sized musician or high profile enough why not take a good offer when one falls on your lap? And who cares moreover, there's far more troublesome artist endeavors in this sector than Aaron switching it up every 2 - 3 years.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> The brand hopper thing is some rather petty noise IMO.
> 
> I just checked to make sure: He joined PRS in 2014, got guitars from several brands (Suhr/Strandberg/Aristides/Kiesel) sent to him to use.
> Started playing Suhrs replacing his HH Superstrat rigs in Feb 2017, then announced a move to Mayones in Nov 2019.
> ...



I never really got the brand hopping complaint either. If you wanna be loyal, cool, but guitarists don't owe any brand loyalty. People wanna say shit like "we're family", but it always comes down to business and who's willing to benefit you the most as a business partner. In this case, Schecter was willing to do some good business.

Someone offers you the chance to get your own signature line of guitars? Damn right you get your paper, son.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm really excited about this one and had previously sworn off artist signature models years ago. 

I did one of the meet/greet VIPs during this recent tour only a day or so before the Beato video came out and grilled him about the guitar - it's got pretty much everything I want that no other brand/model has combined in this way. He stated that Schecter made it much easier to get the guitar in hands of buyers than Mayones would have. Makes sense. Says a lot about the quality of the import model that he toured with the prototypes.

I think it fills a sweet spot in the market (most bc of the wenge neck) - the only other guitar that came close to these specs IMO was the Nick Johnston USA custom model. Ibanez has a lot of guitars that came close with neck but none have the Gotoh or non-Floyd or fixed bridge options. Only thing I don't like is the reverse headstock - can live with basswood body but personally prefer ash.


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2022)

Brand hopper tag is because the guy doesn't age and his look never changes, so it you binge AM/Intervals videos you can't tell if they're 3 days apart or 3 years apart.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 3, 2022)

Randy said:


> Brand hopper tag is because the guy doesn't age and his look never changes, so it you binge AM/Intervals videos you can't tell if they're 3 days apart or 3 years apart.


That’s no joke. I watched that video a week ago and had to actually look up his age, lol.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 3, 2022)

I feel like my previous comment on this thread should be clarified. That comment was _*not*_ my personal opinion on the matter. It was simply a statement based on what I've heard from multiple A&R guys as well as other musicians in that little prog/tech guitarist scene.



Jonathan20022 said:


> The brand hopper thing is some rather petty noise IMO.


Tell that to some of the A&R guys at what are probably some of your favorite brands. They'll very vocally disagree.



Jonathan20022 said:


> I'd show gratitude to a company that I loved and took care of me since I was a small artist, but if you're a relatively decent sized musician or high profile enough why not take a good offer when one falls on your lap? And who cares moreover, there's far more troublesome artist endeavors in this sector than Aaron switching it up every 2 - 3 years.


This is also my person thoughts on the matter.

There is a difference though when an artist: approaches a smaller company, immediately asks for a free piece of gear or a monumental discount, ends up paying the full price anyway, makes a single post on Instagram like "Ayyyy yo @_nameofcompany_! Thanks for coming through with the hookup! It'll go to good use!", and then almost immediately sells the piece of gear at an inflated price on the secondhand market because "heh, I'm @_nameofartist_, and I played this thing! Not telling you how often or how many times or if I even really used it, but I played it."



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never really got the brand hopping complaint either. If you wanna be loyal, cool, but guitarists don't owe any brand loyalty. People wanna say shit like "we're family", but it always comes down to business and who's willing to benefit you the most as a business partner. In this case, Schecter was willing to do some good business.


That's the thing though... The artist/musician (exceptions being like Jason Richardson) wants the freedom to change things up, try new things, play any piece of gear they want that gets them to their envisioned sound, and (let's be honest) accumulate gear to flex. Conversely, the brands want loyalty. They want the name association and the advertising power. Even more so, the companies want artists/musicians who _*will*_ stick around a long time, who *will* bring awareness to the brand, who *will* promote them through consistent usage, and who _*will*_ develop a long-standing working relation as if they were "family" with the brand. Because who doesn't want to be treated like "family", right? I mean, unless you come from the background of having a fucked up family.  Oh wait...then I guess that is literally every Kiesel player... _as they all continue to exit from the Kiesel "family" artist roster like wildfire..._



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone offers you the chance to get your own signature line of guitars? Damn right you get your paper, son.


This is also my person thoughts on the matter.

You've also got to consider how smaller brands operate vs. how large brands operate. Each one has their pro's and their con's. But they both operate differently.

Mayones (for example) is a smaller brand. Their instruments are not as widely available. They don't really do signature models, save for one long-standing notable exception now with the Qatsi models. They can't offer immense backline touring support or intervene when something goes awry for their artist on the road. They don't really work with retailers as far as arranging clinics or masterclasses, which is another way that an artist can make some money. Mayones do have quite a reach for marketing nowadays, but absolutely nowhere as big of a reach as a brand like Schecter. Meanwhile, Schecter _*can*_ offer all of those things that I've mentioned. So, it seems like an easy choice in this regard, right?



Randy said:


> Brand hopper tag is because the guy doesn't age and his look never changes, so it you binge AM/Intervals videos you can't tell if they're 3 days apart or 3 years apart.


That's because he has worn a black ball cap (dad hat?) literally every single day of his life ever since male-pattern baldness hit him like a goddamn freight train back in 2014 or so.


----------



## jco5055 (Jan 3, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> That’s no joke. I watched that video a week ago and had to actually look up his age, lol.



How old is he? Like 32-33? I can't seem to find it googling.

I think he "suffers" from the issue where he looks like he hasn't aged because he's looked in his early-mid 30s for like a decade, even when (I assume) he was more like early mid-20s. So deal with looking older than you actually are first, but then looking younger for a decade or two haha.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 3, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> How old is he? Like 32-33? I can't seem to find it googling.
> 
> I think he "suffers" from the issue where he looks like he hasn't aged because he's looked in his early-mid 30s for like a decade, even when (I assume) he was more like early mid-20s. So deal with looking older than you actually are first, but then looking younger for a decade or two haha.



He's actually 23, what the fuck. If what that artist bio site says is true, he looks a lot older.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> I feel like my previous comment on this thread should be clarified. That comment was _*not*_ my personal opinion on the matter. It was simply a statement based on what I've heard from multiple A&R guys as well as other musicians in that little prog/tech guitarist scene.
> 
> Tell that to some of the A&R guys at what are probably some of your favorite brands. They'll very vocally disagree.
> 
> ...



To be fair I view any artist/brand relationship in a transactional way, the brands definitely want you to stay loyal but they have to continuously provide value to the artist.

The artist (depending on size) should have the freedom of choice in theory, or other brands actively interested in them. So at the end of the day, if his goal is to have a signature model and Mayones wasn't providing it, nor do they have the business model to manufacture them at a production line speed, then they don't seem like a good fit for the goal.

I'd personally love to get endorsed by a smaller company if I loved their products enough, but my goal isn't to sell a signature model. It would be to play a brand I enjoy, promote them, and also get some value in return for that promotion.

It's like working a job, if you're not beating inflation on a yearly basis with raises to your income/bonuses. Then you should look at your options, tell your existing job that you got this offer from a competitor, if they value you and are willing to match/beat the offer they will do so. This is all business, he's looking for a production line to sell a product to his fans. Mayones/Aristides was never going to be able to make that happen. PRS and Schecter can definitely accommodate though.

Reading through your reply we're on the same page really, but I guess unless the dude has some shady DM's with artist relation reps I don't think he's doing anything horrific here.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't think he's that young.... unless I'm just completely wrong. Anyone know for sure? now I'm really curious lol


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2022)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> That's because he has worn a black ball cap (dad hat?) literally every single day of his life ever since male-pattern baldness hit him like a goddamn freight train back in 2014 or so.



Hits close to home.


----------



## hayfever (Jan 3, 2022)

Jonathan20022 said:


> He's actually 23, what the fuck. If what that artist bio site says is true, he looks a lot older.



lol you got it backwards https://www.instagram.com/p/CUsDLqyFKtr/


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 3, 2022)

hayfever said:


> lol you got it backwards https://www.instagram.com/p/CUsDLqyFKtr/


that makes a lot more sense lol. In Fairness almost all of the "celeb birthday" sites have him listed at 23 which is odd.


----------



## mastapimp (Jan 3, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> that makes a lot more sense lol. In Fairness almost all of the "celeb birthday" sites have him listed at 23 which is odd.


They also list him as the richest Canadian guitarist. Those sites are bullshit. He joined facebook in 2007...was he 9 years old sporting a beard and chest hair? Was he 12 when he released the first record? Hell no.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 3, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> They also list him as the richest Canadian guitarist. Those sites are bullshit. He joined facebook in 2007...was he 9 years old sporting a beard and chest hair? Was he 12 when he released the first record? Hell no.


LMFAO the 9 year old with beard and chest hair got me goin


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2022)

I don't like brand hopping, but I don't really care for the guy as artist to begin with, so I only hope his signature guitar wont get discontinued once he cuts the rope, like happened when Loomis left. I mean, I'm not crying for Wes Hauch not being a Schecter artist anymore.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Jan 3, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> They also list him as the richest Canadian guitarist. Those sites are bullshit.


Clearly those sites have never heard of Nickelback.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> They also list him as the richest Canadian guitarist.



Bro maybe he is rich? Maybe he goes from guitar brand to guitar brand because he's raiding their vaults of money and moving onto the next.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jan 3, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bro maybe he is rich? Maybe he goes from guitar brand to guitar brand because he's raiding their vaults of money and moving onto the next.



I can imagine the Inc. or Forbes cover story.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 3, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> They also list him as the richest Canadian guitarist. Those sites are bullshit. He joined facebook in 2007...was he 9 years old sporting a beard and chest hair? Was he 12 when he released the first record? Hell no.


----------



## /wrists (Jan 3, 2022)

I like everything except the color


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 3, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> How old is he? Like 32-33? I can't seem to find it googling.
> 
> I think he "suffers" from the issue where he looks like he hasn't aged because he's looked in his early-mid 30s for like a decade, even when (I assume) he was more like early mid-20s. So deal with looking older than you actually are first, but then looking younger for a decade or two haha.


The dude is 41 lol


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 3, 2022)

evade said:


> I like everything except the color


We ain't cool any more, evade.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 3, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> The dude is 41 lol


That's a different Aaron Marshall (film score guy); Intervals Aaron is 32 as someone confirmed earlier by his instagram account.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 5, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also for those of you that play backwards; Aaron confirmed lefty models. Seems to also hinting at an array of colors. He also says the reason the 7 has a hardtail is because he dosn't wanna rock the boat since Schecter doesn't have any existing 7-strings with a vinage trem, but IMO that would be the perfect reason to release one.


Exactly
And there's nothing stopping them from offering it:
https://g-gotoh.com/product/ns510ts-fe7/?lang=en


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Jan 5, 2022)

Backsnack said:


> Exactly
> And there's nothing stopping them from offering it:
> https://g-gotoh.com/product/ns510ts-fe7/?lang=en



He has said in the past and recently he doesn't trust the stability of 7 string tremolos. You would think since he's a firm Gotoh guy he would at least give the 7 string version a shot (Mayones offered it as well) but he's been firm on that for a while now.


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 5, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> He has said in the past and recently he doesn't trust the stability of 7 string tremolos. You would think since he's a firm Gotoh guy he would at least give the 7 string version a shot (Mayones offered it as well) but he's been firm on that for a while now.


Next best option then is probably a Sophia tremolo, but those are definitely out of the price/spec range of an import model if he had to bargain for them to include the Gotoh.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> He has said in the past and recently he doesn't trust the stability of 7 string tremolos. You would think since he's a firm Gotoh guy he would at least give the 7 string version a shot (Mayones offered it as well) but he's been firm on that for a while now.



Was the Gotoh 7-striing available at the time? I'm curious if he'd be willing to try it


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Jan 5, 2022)

I think I recall seeing/hearing somewhere that when he writes 7 string songs (or more that heavier style, which the calls for the 7) typically just don't feature that type of guitar work so he opts for the hardtail


----------



## Backsnack (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I think I recall seeing/hearing somewhere that when he writes 7 string songs (or more that heavier style, which the calls for the 7) typically just don't feature that type of guitar work so he opts for the hardtail


I'm sort of the same way. I do more riffing on my 7's most of the time.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2022)

Jeffrey Bain said:


> I think I recall seeing/hearing somewhere that when he writes 7 string songs (or more that heavier style, which the calls for the 7) typically just don't feature that type of guitar work so he opts for the hardtail



...But cmon, more cool trems on cool guitars. 

Would make a cool alternative to the Charvel Nova.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...But cmon, more cool trems on cool guitars.
> 
> Would make a cool alternative to the Charvel Nova.


That guitar would be sick if it wasnt for that matching headstock....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> That guitar would be sick if it wasnt for that matching headstock....



It it had a rosewood or ebony board, yeah it would work out more. But an unfinished headstock would look a lot cleaner.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

jco5055 said:


> How old is he? Like 32-33? I can't seem to find it googling.
> 
> I think he "suffers" from the issue where he looks like he hasn't aged because he's looked in his early-mid 30s for like a decade, even when (I assume) he was more like early mid-20s. So deal with looking older than you actually are first, but then looking younger for a decade or two haha.


Yeah, I think that’s it. I mean, he looks young now, so he’s not like that local townie guy who could buy beer at 14 because he looked 28. But Aaron did get the 32 year old look earlier than 32. One might even say he’s looked 32 for longer than the average…wait for it…interval. 
I’ll see myself out.


----------



## xzacx (Jan 5, 2022)

This is a cruel reminder what a letdown the Angel signature ended up being. When I thought to was going to have a Floyd and be made in the Custom Shop, it was a must buy. In fairness though, the one I played was really nice.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 5, 2022)

xzacx said:


> This is a cruel reminder what a letdown the Angel signature ended up being. When I thought to was going to have a Floyd and be made in the Custom Shop, it was a must buy. In fairness though, the one I played was really nice.


I heard that the build quality, on average, was pretty bad. One dealer I talked to said they had to reject a lot of the guitars that were sent to his shop.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> I heard that the build quality, on average, was pretty bad. One dealer I talked to said they had to reject a lot of the guitars that were sent to his shop.



When they kept flip-flopping the country of original (Mexico, to Korea, to Indo), it didn't seem to do it favors.

Didn't realize it has such bad QC. Always thought Charvel had decent QC compared to Jackson.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 5, 2022)

Man can we just get some high quality sweetwater style photos of these bad boys or what, I'm gassing for one.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

technomancer said:


> View attachment 101850


Fuckkkkk. Do you know if both are going to be in both colors or is the 6 going to be the only one with that color?

Damn I'd love a 510 on the 7 string too though...and white pups.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jan 8, 2022)

That's a fugly blue on the 7 string. 6 string looks great though. Guitars both look like winners.


----------



## technomancer (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Fuckkkkk. Do you know if both are going to be in both colors or is the 6 going to be the only one with that color?
> 
> Damn I'd love a 510 on the 7 string too though...and white pups.



Zero clue, just from Aaron's Facebook page this morning with the caption 
"Pantone 10291C // Pantone 10267C // @schecterguitarsofficial // #INTRVLS"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Fuckkkkk. Do you know if both are going to be in both colors or is the 6 going to be the only one with that color?
> 
> Damn I'd love a 510 on the 7 string too though...and white pups.



He talked about there being more of a range of colors, but I dunno if that'll be at release or not. I'm wondering if they're gonna take things slow and eventually release more colors. 

But yeah between this and the new Kenny Hickey sig... fucking goddamn my wallet hates me.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2022)

Those look like early import Schecters. Which I dig a lot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2022)

I wonder if we'll get any news about the Rob Scallon sig the same time as this?


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 8, 2022)

I'd dig a non chapman Rob Scallon model if he didnt keep it short scale. 25.5 and 26.5 in 8 strings make no sense to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> I'd dig a non chapman Rob Scallon model if he didnt keep it short scale. 25.5 and 26.5 in 8 strings make no sense to me.



I normally agree, but given he never really focused on brutal metal tightness and more on chords and shit, I can understand. 

It's looking like it'll be a fanned fret though.


----------



## BigViolin (Jan 8, 2022)

Fingers crossed for neck specs I can live with on the AM models.


----------



## Axiom451 (Jan 9, 2022)

This looks beautiful!!!

Maybe I should wait with my Schecter Mach 7 purchase and wait for a 7 of this one if they make one...


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2022)

Why do they look like SGR models?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 9, 2022)

Zado said:


> Those look like early import Schecters. Which I dig a lot.


The 7 looks like all those 90s USA 7s they used to make, just with the wrong inlay.


----------



## Kaura (Jan 9, 2022)

2023 and he has finally taken the Kiesel-pill. 

You heard it here first.


----------



## Musiscience (Jan 9, 2022)

Loving these colours, the 7 is very similar to Ibanez ICM. Which is a very good thing, it looks killer in person.

Edit: does anyone know if the guitars in the picture are imports or the US CS variants of his sig?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2022)

budda said:


> Why do they look like SGR models?



Because we're so used to "premium" guitars having funky-ass weird tops that having a cool solid finish looks weird?


----------



## budda (Jan 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Because we're so used to "premium" guitars having funky-ass weird tops that having a cool solid finish looks weird?



Direct mount did it. Everything above sgr has rings and or figured tops.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2022)

Musiscience said:


> Edit: does anyone know if the guitars in the picture are imports or the US CS variants of his sig?


Imports


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2022)

He did say that USA guitars may come in the future, but they wanted to go backwards and start with import guitars.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 9, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He did say that USA guitars may come in the future, but they wanted to go backwards and start with import guitars.



Translation: "We want to make some money, then have some fun."


----------



## JimF (Jan 11, 2022)

If these hit the stores at a sensible price I can see myself getting one. 
What's Schecter's QC like at the moment?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2022)

JimF said:


> If these hit the stores at a sensible price I can see myself getting one.
> What's Schecter's QC like at the moment?



Pretty much everything over $1k is rock solid. Really some of the best, most consistent import stuff going. Better than similar LTD and Ibanez on average I'd say.


----------



## Randy (Jan 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder if we'll get any news about the Rob Scallon sig the same time as this?



First I've heard this was happening. Link?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2022)

Randy said:


> First I've heard this was happening. Link?



The teaseriest of teasers



1:33


----------



## JimF (Jan 11, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Pretty much everything over $1k is rock solid. Really some of the best, most consistent import stuff going. Better than similar LTD and Ibanez on average I'd say.



That's good to hear, and actually quite encouraging.


----------



## CanserDYI (Jan 11, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The teaseriest of teasers
> 
> 
> 
> 1:33



That headstock tho...I dig.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Jan 21, 2022)

Anybody know when this thing is supposed to be released? 

Been hearing about it forever and will pick one up, so can't (read: shouldn't) buy anymore guitars in the meantime.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Anybody know when this thing is supposed to be released?
> 
> Been hearing about it forever and will pick one up, so can't (read: shouldn't) buy anymore guitars in the meantime.



Schecter hasn't been doing the usual NAMM scheduled announcements yet. Lately they've just been announcing guitars as they're ready to ship. There's supposed to be an Aaron Marshall rig rundown soon so maybe we'll find out then.

TL;DR: "Soon"


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 31, 2022)

Any pics of the 7 yet?

EDIT: just saw one on page 4


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm guessing the reason they're waiting is to make sure there's plenty of stock before the big reveal. I saw someone confirm that Schecter doesn't announce guitars until they're for sure ready to go out to dealers. Which is why they didn't drop everything at once like other brands are doing.


----------



## oremus91 (Jan 31, 2022)

Stoked for this, if the neck isn't overly thin, which I don't think it will be based on Aaron's history with PRS/Suhr/etc, it will be a winner I love the rest of the specs. These days everything is trem equipped, it's refreshing to see a regular hipshot on the 7.


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 1, 2022)

For those who are also waiting, sweetwater has no ETA, and seems to feel as though things are still in prototype phase. May be a while before these are purchasable, which is annoying that Scehcter is hyping it up already.


----------



## CanserDYI (Feb 1, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> Stoked for this, if the neck isn't overly thin, which I don't think it will be based on Aaron's history with PRS/Suhr/etc, it will be a winner I love the rest of the specs. These days everything is trem equipped, it's refreshing to see a regular hipshot on the 7.


everything is equipped with a trem in the 6 string world, sure. There are only 47 trem equipped guitars on all 155 7 string guitars that Sweetwater sells new. That's less than a third of all of them, and like 30 out of 47 of them are Floyd's.


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 1, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> everything is equipped with a trem in the 6 string world, sure. There are only 47 trem equipped guitars on all 155 7 string guitars that Sweetwater sells new. That's less than a third of all of them, and like 30 out of 47 of them are Floyd's.



That statistic is due to the abundance of lower priced guitars. If your lower bound is $1500, there are more trem equipped guitars than fixed, but if you remove evertune from the fixed bridges its even less. Half of the remaining ones are all Keith Merrow signatures, so if that neck is too thin for you, there's hardly anything left.

If I liked the EBMM models, or wanted a 7 charvel, etc there's only trem options.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2022)

Watching it now, and he says there are FOUR prototypes at the moment. I wonder what the other 2 look like?

Also talks about the brand hopping. Outright says he went to Schecter because the opportunity presented himself and he got to work on a sig model that would be more readily available. So... Yeah, he's pretty much stating the thing everyone knew.

6 - 7 pounds... Pretty light. 
Indonesian-made.
Steel sustain block
5-way selector switch
26.5'' on the 7 string confirmed. Hipshot bridge. Other specs same as th 6. 
Said that we should get more details "soon" again.  He said details will be ironed out after the holidays, so yeah hopefully before the next tour (end of March) we'll finally get some info. 

Also Chewy still works at Schecter so that's cool.


----------



## Zado (Feb 3, 2022)

Looks good. I dig it.


----------



## BigViolin (Feb 3, 2022)

I’m so easy. He had me at “wenge”.


----------



## Stiman (Feb 3, 2022)

I've never really looked at Schecter guitars, mostly cause they all have active pickups. But this signature guitar looks awesome. Love the shape, love the colors, love the neck, love the specs. I have the Gotoh 510 on my DK24 and it stay in tune very very well.

Really curious what the prices will be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2022)

Stiman said:


> I've never really looked at Schecter guitars, mostly cause they all have active pickups.



You've uhhhh been missing out on a lot of passive guitars.


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 3, 2022)

6-7 lbs 26.5 scale and my favorite woods in use AND a fixed bridge sign me up


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Feb 4, 2022)

Let's guess the price...

I'm thinking in the $1500 range


----------



## Zado (Feb 4, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Let's guess the price...
> 
> I'm thinking in the $1500 range


I hope not honestly, not for the 6. More than 1200 would be fail


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Let's guess the price...
> 
> I'm thinking in the $1500 range



I'd be shocked if it's that high. It's more likely going to be ~$1100, at most $1300. It's Indo-made, not Korean.


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Feb 4, 2022)

$1899 is my guess


----------



## ian540s (Feb 4, 2022)

ChrispyFinch said:


> $1899 is my guess


For what? the USA?
What's the NJ import? 900$ max? I bet Aarons model will be under 1200$


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Feb 4, 2022)

The 7 string Keith Merrow is $1900 at Sweetwater - that one has burl top, neck through with 9 piece neck, and fixed bridge.

So I guess subtracting whatever those cost is probably where this one will end up, we'll see. I'd be very happy if it came in around 1100-1200


----------



## Zado (Feb 4, 2022)

It's not that far from a NJ signature btw.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 4, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> The 7 string Keith Merrow is $1900 at Sweetwater - that one has burl top, neck through with 9 piece neck, and fixed bridge.
> 
> So I guess subtracting whatever those cost is probably where this one will end up, we'll see. I'd be very happy if it came in around 1100-1200


In your dreams! Plan on 1,500$.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 4, 2022)

ChrispyFinch said:


> $1899 is my guess



 no



RadoncROCKs said:


> The 7 string Keith Merrow is $1900 at Sweetwater - that one has burl top, neck through with 9 piece neck, and fixed bridge.
> 
> So I guess subtracting whatever those cost is probably where this one will end up, we'll see. I'd be very happy if it came in around 1100-1200



Those are Korean. This is Indonesian. This is going to be more in the line of the $1100 - $1300 price range for sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 4, 2022)

Thinking the specs have anything to actually do with retail price.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Feb 4, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> Plan on 1,500$.



This is my guess as well.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Feb 4, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> In your dreams! Plan on 1,500$.



Well that was my guess! But I'll be happy if it is cheaper

I'll buy it regardless so it is what it is


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Feb 4, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Well that was my guess! But I'll be happy if it is cheaper
> 
> I'll buy it regardless so it is what it is


If you like the specs, then why not? The days of guitars that are specced well for under 1K are dead and gone.


----------



## Mathemagician (Feb 5, 2022)

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> If you like the specs, then why not? The days of guitars that are specced well for under 1K are dead and gone.


RIP Original Banshee series and KM 6/7 series 1. You were kings.


----------



## Axiom451 (Feb 9, 2022)

Are these confirmed to be made in Indonesia?

Still deciding if I should wait for these to come out or buy a Schecter Mach 7 (Korea) with Lundgren M7s..

Thoughts?


----------



## Hoss632 (Feb 9, 2022)

AxiomXIII said:


> Are these confirmed to be made in Indonesia?
> 
> Still deciding if I should wait for these to come out or buy a Schecter Mach 7 (Korea) with Lundgren M7s..
> 
> Thoughts?


Which guitar has specs that you prefer? Aaron's i'm guessing will be basswood with the wenge neck and will have schecter USA pups. The Mach 7 is fixed bridge, ash body and roasted maple multi piece neck. Plus flame maple top vs solid colors. I lean towards mach 7 as spec wise it has more things to my liking.


----------



## Axiom451 (Feb 9, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Which guitar has specs that you prefer? Aaron's i'm guessing will be basswood with the wenge neck and will have schecter USA pups. The Mach 7 is fixed bridge, ash body and roasted maple multi piece neck. Plus flame maple top vs solid colors. I lean towards mach 7 as spec wise it has more things to my liking.



That's the thing...

I don't really care for woods but I like the finish and especially inlays on the Aaron Sig more than the Mach 7 I'd say.
Pickup-wise I don't mind USA Schecters since I have them in my Banshee 8 Elite and they're pretty good 
I'm really really curious about those Lundgren M7s tho. You barely see them in any guitars in Europe so I want to see if they live up to their hype before I consider swapping out my Banshee Elite 8s USAs for M8s 
Also original GOTOHs for the Aaron Sig is a plus

I really hope the Aaron Sig will have stainless steel frets aswell IF I choose to wait...


----------



## Hoss632 (Feb 9, 2022)

AxiomXIII said:


> That's the thing...
> 
> I don't really care for woods but I like the finish and especially inlays on the Aaron Sig more than the Mach 7 I'd say.
> Pickup-wise I don't mind USA Schecters since I have them in my Banshee 8 Elite and they're pretty good
> ...


I hear ya. All the demos I've heard of 6 and 7 string schecter's with the Lundgren's are what's sold me on those. I currently have a C-1 platinum, which is a fine guitar for what it is, but I've been thinking about one of the blackjack series guitars as an upgrade 6 string wise. I can't do the ultra thin C on a 6 string it's too thin for my liking. Not played a schecter 7 string with that neck profile yet like the banshee or Keith Merrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2022)

AxiomXIII said:


> Are these confirmed to be made in Indonesia?
> 
> Still deciding if I should wait for these to come out or buy a Schecter Mach 7 (Korea) with Lundgren M7s..
> 
> Thoughts?


Aaron's own prototype is Indo, and hes been talking about it being more affordable, so it seems all signs point to Indo.


----------



## oremus91 (Feb 9, 2022)

AxiomXIII said:


> That's the thing...
> 
> I don't really care for woods but I like the finish and especially inlays on the Aaron Sig more than the Mach 7 I'd say.
> Pickup-wise I don't mind USA Schecters since I have them in my Banshee 8 Elite and they're pretty good
> ...



Believe he said in the video stainless steel frets btw

Sigh I really love how subdued this 7 is with specs I like, I hope its out by April.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Feb 9, 2022)

If I recently hadn't gone full balls deep into this hole headless guitar thing I would be checking these out. Quest incoming instead

Love Aaron as an artist and hope these sell like hotcakes


----------



## Mboogie7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Has it been said if lefty models will be available right away? I can’t seem to find anything calling this out.


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 12, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> Has it been said if lefty models will be available right away? I can’t seem to find anything calling this out.


Aaron himself said there will be lefty models in an IG post a while back


----------



## Mboogie7 (Feb 12, 2022)

Guamskyy said:


> Aaron himself said there will be lefty models in an IG post a while back


Right but I’m curious if they’ll drop at the same time the right handed models drop, or if there will be a bit of delay before we see lefties available.


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 12, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> Right but I’m curious if they’ll drop at the same time the right handed models drop, or if there will be a bit of delay before we see lefties available.


Ah I see, yup no word on that


----------



## Guamskyy (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 26, 2022)

Mboogie7 said:


> Has it been said if lefty models will be available right away? I can’t seem to find anything calling this out.


No information about availability at all yet. They start their tour April 2nd so hopefully we'll get some info by at least the end of March.

EDIT: Missed that last post. Definitely means that soon is uh... soon.  But at least they got the final deets solidified.


----------



## Hoss632 (Feb 27, 2022)

At the rate new Schecter's hit stores after they've been announced, wouldn't shock me if it's 2023 before anyone really sees them in stores.


----------



## oremus91 (Apr 4, 2022)

W H E N


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 4, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> W H E N


It seems like the pandemic wasn't too kind to Schecter so it might be supply issues with Schecter, so yeah might be a bit.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Apr 4, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> W H E N


 I ask this question every day.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Apr 5, 2022)

I've already sold two guitars to make room and I'm going to end up buying two more by the time this thing actually comes out


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 5, 2022)

i've never once bought a schecter, nor have i ever wanted to. This thing might change my mind


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 5, 2022)

chipchappy said:


> i've never once bought a schecter, nor have i ever wanted to. This thing might change my mind


You're missing out, Schecters are, obviously IMHO, the best bang for your buck guitars you can buy. They don't always look so pretty, but man, they produce a quality instrument time and time again. Every one I've picked up I've been happy with.


----------



## JimF (Apr 5, 2022)

To be honest my bass player has a low end one that he's hotrodded the shit out of - new pickups, tuners etc, and its surprisingly solid and playable. It's made its way onto a few recordings of ours too!


----------



## CanserDYI (Apr 5, 2022)

JimF said:


> To be honest my bass player has a low end one that he's hotrodded the shit out of - new pickups, tuners etc, and its surprisingly solid and playable. It's made its way onto a few recordings of ours too!


I got a 2003 Schecter Omen off a dude in early covid for $70 because he was hurting for cash.

I LOVE that guitar, and actually sold off most of my instruments and just played that one until my Kiesel came in, and even stands up next to my kiesel. I love that guitar so much, been modded to an inch of its life now. Refinished twice, new pups, new tuners, neck absolutely rock solid.


----------



## JimF (Apr 5, 2022)

A quick Google suggests that this one is the same model. That sweet moment in time when low end guitars were fundamentally sound, but had garbage hardware, and responded well to modding. But cost pennies.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Apr 5, 2022)

My first seven string was a Schecter Damien and sold it for $200 more than I paid for it after having if for a few years in college. Workhorse. Great guitar even 15 years ago.


----------



## chipchappy (Apr 5, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> You're missing out, Schecters are, obviously IMHO, the best bang for your buck guitars you can buy. They don't always look so pretty, but man, they produce a quality instrument time and time again. Every one I've picked up I've been happy with.


oh I've played quite a few. I agree, definitely great for what they are. 

This is just the first one that looks good enough in pictures and on paper to have me seriously interested


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Apr 14, 2022)

JimF said:


> A quick Google suggests that this one is the same model. That sweet moment in time when low end guitars were fundamentally sound, but had garbage hardware, and responded well to modding. But cost pennies.



I would love to play Schecter again after owning one for years, I just can't find another Avenger, at least not the model I want or a 7 string one with a trem

plus they don't make an X shape sooooo I'm a little out of luck since that's all I play now


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Apr 14, 2022)

This model would look dope in that finish but with a sparkle. Make it happen


----------



## Guamskyy (Apr 14, 2022)

Ben Pinkus said:


> This model would look dope in that finish but with a sparkle. Make it happen


It has a very slight sparkle to it, it’s probably some sort of metallic paint


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2022)

So I saw someone on FB that claims to have talked to Aaron, and he said these should be out in ~2 months.


----------



## josh1 (Apr 23, 2022)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I would love to play Schecter again after owning one for years, I just can't find another Avenger, at least not the model I want or a 7 string one with a trem
> 
> plus they don't make an X shape sooooo I'm a little out of luck since that's all I play now


How about a Cygnus?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 23, 2022)

josh1 said:


> How about a Cygnus?


Good luck.


----------



## josh1 (Apr 23, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Good luck.


Hey, there was one on Reverb recently lol


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 23, 2022)

I have one of the Cygnus. But im gonna sell it pretty soon since i couldnt gel with it like with my other ones like KM7 or Banshee Mach


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## ian540s (Apr 27, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Any more info on this? Students of MI only? I'm in LA and wouldn't mind taking a long lunch break


----------



## JimF (Apr 27, 2022)

I really do like the look of that guitar.
It's going to be tough choosing between that and the Brandon Ellis Kelly...


----------



## Isolationist (Apr 30, 2022)

I wish they would throw them on the site. They’ve been teasing these for months.


----------



## 14Fishes (May 2, 2022)

Aaron will probably have already jumped to another brand before these hit the stores ;-P (only sort of joking...)


----------



## Zado (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Soya (May 5, 2022)

So dark and brooding


----------



## DiezelMonster (May 6, 2022)

By the time these come out Keith Merrow will have 3 new revisions of his signature and Wes Hauch will have a new model that will show up and never get released.


----------



## Paul McAleer (May 7, 2022)

How many “signature” models is this now? 

I just see another superstrat going back to using trems (Not Floyd/Lo-Pro??) with the volume knob still too close to the pickups.

Looks like he hates it in all of these “art photography please buy” pics

Man’s gotta make a living tho.

Nana boo-boo


----------



## Zado (May 7, 2022)

DiezelMonster said:


> By the time these come out Keith Merrow will have 3 new revisions of his signature and Wes Hauch will have a new model that will show up and never get released.


Partially true


----------



## oremus91 (May 7, 2022)

The more Aaron posts about this being "soon", the less inclined I am to buy this anymore. The first "soon" post was literally 5 months ago.

He's an amazing guitarist, and he deserves an endorsement deal, but I don't want to support with my wallet someone hypeposting 5-6 months before you can even dream about pre-ordering. If there's supply chain issues that is totally fine, but then be more conservative about your release rather than baiting people as if its going to be real for a year, its just annoying at this point.

Feels like every time I open my feed its an advertisement for vaporware guitar edition.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 7, 2022)

That thing is hot, but it's begging for white pups. Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## SCJR (May 7, 2022)

Didn't love the headstock at first but it's really grown on me.


----------



## Emperoff (May 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> That thing is hot, but it's begging for white pups. Tell me I'm wrong.



I will tell you that the blue guitar on your avatar is begging for maple bobbin toppers to match the body bevels.


----------



## CanserDYI (May 7, 2022)

Emperoff said:


> I will tell you that the blue guitar on your avatar is begging for maple bobbin toppers to match the body bevels.


Mahogany, but damn u rite. 

That's a good idea.


----------



## Emperoff (May 7, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> Mahogany, but damn u rite.
> 
> That's a good idea.



You won't be dissapointed. Here's mine:






/hijack thread


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 7, 2022)

Typical SSO steps of grief over a new guitar:

- Denial: "I don't think we're going to be getting that guitar, maybe it's a custom."
- Anger: "Why the fuck can't we buy that fucking guitar yet?"
- Bargaining: "Man, I'd give my left nut for that guitar."
- Depression: "Fuck, I'm so bummed I can't get that guitar."
- Acceptance: "Meh, I didn't want that guitar anyway. Onto the next."


----------



## RadoncROCKs (May 7, 2022)

It's pretty annoying people talk about all these "signature" models he's had - he's never had a signature model with any company.

He's used Suhr, Aristides, EBMM, and most recently Mayones (maybe more iDK) but never had a model that was his. Sure he's had relationships with them and used their gear but he's always been a mercenary and that's fine.

But I will agree it's taken far too long to get this guitar in our hands since it was announced.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 7, 2022)

Man Schecter can't win. Lmao.

Wait to announce guitars? That's the wrong move. People won't care anymore because other companies have more enticing guitars (that are also getting delayed).

Announce a guitar early? That's ALSO the wrong move. People won't care anymore because it's taking too long and people are impatient.


----------



## oremus91 (May 8, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> People won't care anymore because other companies have more enticing guitars (that are also getting delayed).



Look at EBMM right now as a positive example. When they launch something, it's almost immediately available, even now. The 8 string was a good example, last few revisions of BFRs, etc. ESP has snapper 7s already popping up in places in just a few weeks from listing it online.

If you hype people up too early, they won't care by the time it's out, you are giving them GAS with no outlet, they will spend it elsewhere. Also sort of a competitive disadvantage to announce something without a product, since competitors could have the opportunity to get to market before you, not that the guitar industry would ever have to understand this point since 90% of the entire industry is hamstrung by the same 2 factories.


----------



## Emperoff (May 8, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> If you hype people up too early, they won't care by the time it's out, you are giving them GAS with no outlet, they will spend it elsewhere. Also sort of a competitive disadvantage to announce something without a product, since competitors could have the opportunity to get to market before you.



Unless you keep on hyping them right up until release date. And at that point the thing is so hyped up that it will never match expectations. I'm speaking at you, Quad Cortex.


----------



## oremus91 (May 8, 2022)

Companies don't have to make products anymore they just need views/subscribers. Sort of dystopian actually.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 8, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> That thing is hot, but it's begging for white pups. Tell me I'm wrong.




Gold. Gold pickups and hardware.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 8, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> Look at EBMM right now as a positive example. When they launch something, it's almost immediately available, even now. The 8 string was a good example, last few revisions of BFRs, etc. ESP has snapper 7s already popping up in places in just a few weeks from listing it online.
> 
> If you hype people up too early, they won't care by the time it's out, you are giving them GAS with no outlet, they will spend it elsewhere. Also sort of a competitive disadvantage to announce something without a product, since competitors could have the opportunity to get to market before you, not that the guitar industry would ever have to understand this point since 90% of the entire industry is hamstrung by the same 2 factories.



Since you brought up EBMM; you do remember that Petrucci has been talking about it for *years* before it's really?. EBMM didn't officially bring it up until it was officially released, but before that, Petrucci talked about the 8 string sig for a long time. In the same vein, it's only been Aaron himself talking about his sig model, and Schecter only officially recognized it very, very recently (like, a few days ago) in a FB post. 

Also ESP has a couple of Snappers out, but those are ESP Original guitars from their Japanese shops. From what it looks like, the LTD lineup is being delayed from the initial from the initial May release, to "whenever we can get them out."


----------



## oremus91 (May 8, 2022)

Talking about and teasing something on tour saying "soon" every interview for 6 months is different I would argue. The ESP original snapper is what I was talking about, its the latest on the 2022 releases on their website.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2022)

As if folks wouldn't ask about the guitar an artist is playing. They can either lie about it or pretend it doesn't exist, but if an artist is using it on tour the cat's getting out of the bag eventually, regardless of where it is in production. 

Every show is on YouTube now. There's no hiding it if it's in the works.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (May 8, 2022)

The guitar looks cool, but I still like the ESP Horizon's shape better. Pretty similar.


----------



## oremus91 (May 8, 2022)

MaxOfMetal said:


> As if folks wouldn't ask about the guitar an artist is playing. They can either lie about it or pretend it doesn't exist, but if an artist is using it on tour the cat's getting out of the bag eventually, regardless of where it is in production.
> 
> Every show is on YouTube now. There's no hiding it if it's in the works.



He was posting leak photos even before then. Even after being here years I'm not sure why people look for every opportunity to side with corporations on this forum, unless of course its Kiesel.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2022)

oremus91 said:


> He was posting leak photos even before then. Even after being here years I'm not sure why people look for every opportunity to side with corporations on this forum, unless of course its Kiesel.



Side with corporations? It's just a guitar dude. There are no "sides". It's not like Schecter or Aaron are trying to scam anyone, or there's something nefarious going on. 

So they're drumming up some hype. What's the big deal?


----------



## BigViolin (May 9, 2022)

Ima be stoked until we get the actual specs and that cool wenge neck gets ruined for me by the skinny assed nut that it will probably come with.

Please 43mm...please. Am I doing this right?


----------



## Asgard222 (Jun 6, 2022)

Release date is locked in according to Aaron.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 6, 2022)

"over a year"


----------



## JimF (Jun 28, 2022)

Presuming the neck shape will be to his specs, anyone know if he likes wafer thin or baseball bat thick necks?


----------



## guitaardvark (Jun 28, 2022)

JimF said:


> Presuming the neck shape will be to his specs, anyone know if he likes wafer thin or baseball bat thick necks?


My guess is that it'll be thin, but not insanely so. He recorded TSOC on a PRS 408, which has a pretty chunky Pattern neck. However, a lot of the brands he's been with since use thinner necks. He might have gotten custom necks made, but it's hard to say.


----------



## Richter (Jun 29, 2022)

Guess we'll know soon.


----------



## HylianN (Jul 2, 2022)

Richter said:


> Guess we'll know soon.


Probably not. He's been leading everyone on with Instagram posts for the last 9 months or so. They were supposed to talk price point & release date at gear fest according to his posts but there was absolutely nothing said besides what's been overstated. "We're close. Coming soon."


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 2, 2022)

Forget Schecter, I want his Frank Brothers' "sig."


----------



## RiksRiks (Jul 2, 2022)

guitaardvark said:


> My guess is that it'll be thin, but not insanely so. He recorded TSOC on a PRS 408, which has a pretty chunky Pattern neck. However, a lot of the brands he's been with since use thinner necks. He might have gotten custom necks made, but it's hard to say.


Irrelevant comment but I always imagined TSoC was recorded on an Aristides, knowing that it was actually on a PRS kinda clashed with my mental image, ngl


----------



## guitaardvark (Jul 2, 2022)

RiksRiks said:


> Irrelevant comment but I always imagined TSoC was recorded on an Aristides, knowing that it was actually on a PRS kinda clashed with my mental image, ngl


This made me double check my original comment, and it turns out that the majority of TSoC was a regular Custom 24, then he discovered the 408 later. Check it out: 

To go back to the question about necks: most C24s have pattern thin necks, and they're not really that thin. They remind me of a slightly thinner strat neck. 

Also, matcha beer sounds absolutely incredible.


----------



## Taylord (Jul 15, 2022)

Maybe someday this thing will come out....


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2022)

Wonder if he will get a Tom Bartlet Retrospec next?


----------



## Richter (Jul 16, 2022)

Late august / early september I guess.


----------



## HylianN (Aug 25, 2022)

From his last insta post, it sounds like they will be available Monday 8/28. Hopefully we can get full specs before then!


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 25, 2022)

HylianN said:


> From his last insta post, it sounds like they will be available Monday 8/28. Hopefully we can get full specs before then!


Honestly I feel at this point the only specs we are missing is what the nut width is & the price


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 26, 2022)

HylianN said:


> From his last insta post, it sounds like they will be available Monday 8/28. Hopefully we can get full specs before then!


Basswood body, wenge neck, ebony board, USA pasadena plus bridge/pasadena neck pick up. 6 and 7 string. 7 string is hardtail. Teal and a nice slate blue are the colors available. Locking tuners as well I believe. only thing needs to be known is price and neck profile for me. I'm gonna guess somewhere around 1300 for the 6 and 1400 for the 7.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 26, 2022)

So this is just going to drop at Sweetwater on Monday?

I have a feeling of needing to get in on the first run then they will be out of stock for a while. Last thing I need right now is another guitar...


----------



## Zado (Aug 26, 2022)

I care to remember that first batches of korean guitars has often been a letdown in the past.


----------



## HylianN (Aug 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Basswood body, wenge neck, ebony board, USA pasadena plus bridge/pasadena neck pick up. 6 and 7 string. 7 string is hardtail. Teal and a nice slate blue are the colors available. Locking tuners as well I believe. only thing needs to be known is price and neck profile for me. I'm gonna guess somewhere around 1300 for the 6 and 1400 for the 7.



I totally meant to say pickups. I knew he said pasadena plus but I heard him mention in another interview they were "made for him" so I wasn't sure if he went with the Pas+ or a new PU they made for him. 


Zado said:


> I care to remember that first batches of korean guitars has often been a letdown in the past.


These aren't Korean. They're from Indo


----------



## BigViolin (Aug 26, 2022)

Feeling like the nut will be 42mm. 

Damn. 

Please 43.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Basswood body, wenge neck, ebony board, USA pasadena plus bridge/pasadena neck pick up. 6 and 7 string. 7 string is hardtail. Teal and a nice slate blue are the colors available. Locking tuners as well I believe. only thing needs to be known is price and neck profile for me. I'm gonna guess somewhere around 1300 for the 6 and 1400 for the 7.


I was initially adamant about these being priced ~1k in the past, but yeah these are probably gonna be around $1200 - $1400 due to inflation the passed year+.


----------



## hatena6 (Aug 29, 2022)

Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 AJ


Electric Guitar Body: Basswood, Bolt-on neck: Wenge with carbon reinforcement, Fretboard: Ebony, Neck profile: Thin C, Nut width: 41.3 mm, 24 X jumbo stainless steel frets, Pickups: Schecter USA Solstice (bridge) and Schecter USA Equinox (neck)...




www.thomann.de


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2022)

Exactly that.


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2022)

Anyway it's "funny", the artist wanted to keep the price low, but due to the global mess it ended with 1.7k (likely 1.4-1.5k USD). I'd love to get a new metal guitar soon, but honestly I'm not seeing myself buying anything pricier than a Schecter Demon or Damien atm... it's not like I don't have the cash, I just don't think an Indo is worth more than 800 bucks.


----------



## 14Fishes (Aug 29, 2022)

hatena6 said:


> Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 AJ
> 
> 
> Electric Guitar Body: Basswood, Bolt-on neck: Wenge with carbon reinforcement, Fretboard: Ebony, Neck profile: Thin C, Nut width: 41.3 mm, 24 X jumbo stainless steel frets, Pickups: Schecter USA Solstice (bridge) and Schecter USA Equinox (neck)...
> ...


“In stock within 4-5 weeks” lol. The wait continues...

I’m looking forward to seeing the reviews for this. I seem to remember wanting one some time ago, but Schecter let me deliberate on it for too long, and have launched it just as the UK enters a cost of living crisis, so I’ll be spending that money on electricity and heating instead.


----------



## Stiman (Aug 29, 2022)

Nut width of 41.3 mm, seems really narrow. Maybe a typo?


----------



## Stiman (Aug 29, 2022)

Also funny that one of the pictures shows a chrome pickup cover and all other pictures are uncovered.


----------



## zjb7777 (Aug 29, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Nut width of 41.3 mm, seems really narrow. Maybe a typo?


Could be a typo, but I don't think so. That's the normal nut width for Schecters that come with a Floyd, so it kinda makes sense that it's about the same with for a floating trem. Musician's Friend lists it as 1.64", or 41.65mm. Not necessarily a deal breaker for me, although I have grown to like 43mm nuts. 

I am a little confused though, I know he was testing USA Custom shop pickups with prototypes but the few listings I've seen don't say anything about the Solstice/Equinox set being custom shop pickups. For the price point, that's what I'd be expecting but I'll be a bit let down if they aren't.


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2022)

zjb7777 said:


> I am a little confused though, I know he was testing USA Custom shop pickups with prototypes but the few listings I've seen don't say anything about the Solstice/Equinox set being custom shop pickups. For the price point, that's what I'd be expecting but I'll be a bit let down if they aren't.


Specs say Schecter *USA* Equinox and Solstice, so yeah they are custom shop made. Likely a tweaked version of the Pasadena.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 29, 2022)

So I can buy it or not?


----------



## zjb7777 (Aug 29, 2022)

Zado said:


> Specs say Schecter *USA* Equinox and Solstice, so yeah they are custom shop made. Likely a tweaked version of the Pasadena.


Must've missed that, sorry. 9 AM on a Monday is still too early for me to have any useful brain function lol


----------



## Stiman (Aug 29, 2022)

zjb7777 said:


> Must've missed that, sorry. 9 AM on a Monday is still too early for me to have any useful brain function lol



Quick, this is the perfect time to make an impulse buy and pickup one of these guitars!


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 29, 2022)

Waiting to see the $100-200 upcharge for lefties lol


----------



## Zado (Aug 29, 2022)

Aaron Marshall AM-7







www.schecterguitars.com


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 29, 2022)

Live on the website - order placed

Will keep posted on how long it takes to come in, etc


----------



## Mboogie7 (Aug 29, 2022)

No lefty availability as of yet. Guess this is a good thing considering I don’t want to spend money whatsoever at the moment.

Wonder when the lefty models will be announced


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 29, 2022)

Schecter contacted me within a few hours of placing the order - they are still a few months out it seems, but I'm guaranteed to get one when they arrive.
Not sure why they'd allow for order without specifically saying preorder but it doesn't really bother me, this is a luxury.

Not really surprised at this point but it gives me time to create a good excuse for my wife.


----------



## sell2792 (Aug 29, 2022)

Artic Jade > Cobalt Slate

It would've been dope if the seven string version had a non-locking trem too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 29, 2022)

Yeah narrow nut kinda killed it for me.  Most of my guitars have a wider nut width so trying to go down to 42mm or less feels blah. Maybe the 7 down the road.
Also looks like we're dealing with custom-made pickups for him? Equinox and Solstice.


----------



## OldMate (Aug 29, 2022)

Looks great! Bit of a shame you can't get both models in both colours, though I understand why they haven't yet got that option


----------



## katsumura78 (Aug 30, 2022)

Preordered the 7. Jade does look cooler but the specs are on point.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 30, 2022)

Fuck


----------



## Zado (Aug 31, 2022)

Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 Trem Left Handed Guitar Arctic Jade | American Musical Supply


Order your Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 Trem Left Handed Guitar Arctic Jade from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com












Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 Trem Electric Guitar


Order your Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-6 Trem Electric Guitar from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com













Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-7 7-String Electric Guitar


Order your Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-7 7-String Electric Guitar from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com












Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-7 Lefty 7-String Guitar Cobalt Slate


Order your Schecter Aaron Marshall AM-7 Lefty 7-String Guitar Cobalt Slate from AMS and enjoy 0% Interest Payment Plans, Free Shipping, Free Extended Warranty & 45 Day Money Back Guarantee.




www.americanmusical.com


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 31, 2022)

Not gonna lie. Surprised that there is only a 50 dollar difference between the 6 and 7. Usually it's 100-150 bucks. That said, pretty much what I expected price wise. I like the simplicity of them for sure.


----------



## Axiom451 (Aug 31, 2022)

Lets See how the quality Turns Out.

Not sure If i wanna pay that Price for Indo-made but the specs Look good ngl


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 31, 2022)

Put my preorder in for the lefty 6, let’s hope we get them this year!


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 31, 2022)

This could be a non-Aaron Marshall guitar and I would buy just for the specs. The wenge neck with Gotoh 510 are enough for me - hard to find that. Charvel has one (doesn't look nearly as good as this) and I think that's it.


----------



## JimF (Aug 31, 2022)

I couldn't even tell what type of music he plays, I just saw wenge neck and subtle offset inlays that switch above the 12th fret, and I wanted it.
The thing is, now its becoming a realistic option, I think I wish it was just a flat top with a forearm carve, so basically I'm just doing another "I'd buy it if it was polka dots and had a Kahler" type post


----------



## CanserDYI (Aug 31, 2022)

How have we gotten this far without saying that this guitar is begging for white bobbin'd pups?


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 31, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> This could be a non-Aaron Marshall guitar and I would buy just for the specs. The wenge neck with Gotoh 510 are enough for me - hard to find that. Charvel has one (doesn't look nearly as good as this) and I think that's it.


Don't know of any Charvels with a wenge neck. Plenty of them with roasted necks and gotoh 510s.


----------



## JimF (Aug 31, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Don't know of any Charvels with a wenge neck. Plenty of them with roasted necks and gotoh 510s.



A couple of the DK24s have the wenge necks.


----------



## Stiman (Aug 31, 2022)

Any ideas on what the 5 positions are for the pickup selector?


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 31, 2022)

What's interesting is on the lefty 6 pictures, they have chrome covered pickups vs the normal 6 they have open coils...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 31, 2022)

Guamskyy said:


> What's interesting is on the lefty 6 pictures, they have chrome covered pickups vs the normal 6 they have open coils...


And they’re $50 more if I’m seeing that correctly?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Not gonna lie. Surprised that there is only a 50 dollar difference between the 6 and 7. Usually it's 100-150 bucks. That said, pretty much what I expected price wise. I like the simplicity of them fo


The price of the trem probably bumped up the price of the sixer.


----------



## Zado (Aug 31, 2022)

CanserDYI said:


> How have we gotten this far without saying that this guitar is begging for white bobbin'd pups?


Cream bobbins as well. No bid deal, people will swap the pickups for some trendies before the guitar gets home anyway


----------



## JimF (Aug 31, 2022)

Strangely enough, the lefty with the chrome covered pickups give me the fizz more than the black ones. Perhaps that's what turned me off...
Or perhaps I'm a fickle timewaster...


----------



## Mboogie7 (Aug 31, 2022)

Guamskyy said:


> Put my preorder in for the lefty 6, let’s hope we get them this year!


 As a fellow lefty, please keep us updated!


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Aug 31, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Don't know of any Charvels with a wenge neck. Plenty of them with roasted necks and gotoh 510s.



https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk/mj-dk24-hsh-2pt-e-mahogany-with-figured-walnut/2929844557

Just this one and it's $2500


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 31, 2022)

A sweetwater rep called me today going over my shipping address and also letting me know the guitar is not actually in stock yet (which I appreciate and was already aware about it not being in stock) but he told me they’re expecting late November but possibly earlier.

He also told me so far only 3 lefty 6 string models have been preordered from sweetwater which is interesting. Tbh I wonder how much more normal 6s were ordered


----------



## Masoo2 (Aug 31, 2022)

JimF said:


> The thing is, now its becoming a realistic option, I think I wish it was just a flat top with a forearm carve


for real dude, I can't stand any guitar without a forearm contour anymore. Horizon/C1/SLAT bodies hurt my arms ;(


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2022)

Masoo2 said:


> for real dude, I can't stand any guitar without a forearm contour anymore. Horizon/C1/SLAT bodies hurt my arms ;(


I can work with Les Pauls, but superstrats do bug me, especially ones with a hard binding edge. Main reason I'm ditching my Omen Elite.


----------



## katsumura78 (Aug 31, 2022)

Stiman said:


> Any ideas on what the 5 positions are for the pickup selector?



Not 100% sure but in the Beato video he said bridge, split inner, both, split neck, neck. I sure hope that’s it though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 31, 2022)

katsumura78 said:


> Not 100% sure but in the Beato video he said bridge, split inner, both, split neck, neck. I sure hope that’s it though.


My Omen Elite does something similar, although position 4 is neck parallel. So it's def one of those.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Aug 31, 2022)

Even Schecter doesn’t have them in hand yet.


----------



## Hoss632 (Aug 31, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> https://www.charvel.com/gear/shape/dk/mj-dk24-hsh-2pt-e-mahogany-with-figured-walnut/2929844557
> 
> Just this one and it's $2500


Damn that is nice looking. I wonder if the body is stained or if it's roasted like the Misha USA guitars. It's a dark piece of mahogany for sure.


----------



## Mboogie7 (Sep 1, 2022)

Guamskyy said:


> A sweetwater rep called me today going over my shipping address and also letting me know the guitar is not actually in stock yet (which I appreciate and was already aware about it not being in stock) but he told me they’re expecting late November but possibly earlier.
> 
> He also told me so far only 3 lefty 6 string models have been preordered from sweetwater which is interesting. Tbh I wonder how much more normal 6s were ordered



Hmm, it’s still pretty early though. My preorder hopes went out the door about 7 months ago, but I definitely want to pick one up, so I really hope they make this a regular in the lefty rotation


----------



## Robslalaina (Sep 1, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can work with Les Pauls, but superstrats do bug me, especially ones with a hard binding edge. Main reason I'm ditching my Omen Elite.


Same here about Les Pauls being more comfortable than non contoured superstrats. Maybe that's thanks to the high ass bridge that forces you to rest your hand on it, so you push your forearm into the edge of the body less.


----------



## JimF (Sep 1, 2022)

Masoo2 said:


> for real dude, I can't stand any guitar without a forearm contour anymore. Horizon/C1/SLAT bodies hurt my arms ;(





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I can work with Les Pauls, but superstrats do bug me, especially ones with a hard binding edge. Main reason I'm ditching my Omen Elite.




Thought this was just me for the longest time!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 1, 2022)

Robstonin said:


> Same here about Les Pauls being more comfortable than non contoured superstrats. Maybe that's thanks to the high ass bridge that forces you to rest your hand on it, so you push your forearm into the edge of the body less.



Kinda douchey but what has helped me with carved top guitars is wearing a wristband on your picking hand to put some cushion there between the gap of your picking hand and bridge/body


----------



## Millul (Sep 1, 2022)

JimF said:


> Thought this was just me for the longest time!


Plenty of us around, actually (it does bug me a lot less when playing seated)


----------



## pkgitar (Sep 2, 2022)

katsumura78 said:


> Not 100% sure but in the Beato video he said bridge, split inner, both, split neck, neck. I sure hope that’s it though.


This is what he answered someone else asking on one of the Instagram posts.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 2, 2022)

pkgitar said:


> This is what he answered someone else asking on one of the Instagram posts.


That’s it! I knew I didn’t have that right but I did hear it somewhere lol. Very cool set up.


----------



## Nunolance23 (Oct 20, 2022)

Zado said:


> Anyway it's "funny", the artist wanted to keep the price low, but due to the global mess it ended with 1.7k (likely 1.4-1.5k USD). I'd love to get a new metal guitar soon, but honestly I'm not seeing myself buying anything pricier than a Schecter Demon or Damien atm... it's not like I don't have the cash, I just don't think an Indo is worth more than 800 bucks.


This is my main problem with this guitar.. I was really looking forward to get one of these instead of a Charvel DK24 (which is made in Mexico btw).. but at this price..


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 20, 2022)

Jackson Dinky 7’s are 26.5 if you’re open to other brands and want a 7. Like Schecter they have several non-signature options.


----------



## Gibbers (Oct 20, 2022)

Just had an update on my pre-order from a UK retailer, estimated arrival of stock is now 31/03/2023


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 25, 2022)

Nunolance23 said:


> This is my main problem with this guitar.. I was really looking forward to get one of these instead of a Charvel DK24 (which is made in Mexico btw).. but at this price..


Eh, different strokes for different folks I guess. Pretty sure the wenge neck and stainless frets are literally the difference in price between the 2. If the charvel had both price would likely be the same.


----------



## Zado (Oct 25, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Eh, different strokes for different folks I guess. Pretty sure the wenge neck and stainless frets are literally the difference in price between the 2. If the charvel had both price would likely be the same.


Carved vs flat top makes a difference as well. Signature artist and premium pickups too


----------



## Hoss632 (Oct 26, 2022)

Zado said:


> Carved vs flat top makes a difference as well. Signature artist and premium pickups too


Completely forgot about the carve top adding to the price as well. Great point


----------



## Zado (Oct 26, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Completely forgot about the carve top adding to the price as well. Great point


There's also a better nut and metallic finish vs pastel one. But that's hair splitting


----------



## Guamskyy (Nov 14, 2022)

Anyone who's pre-ordered the 6/7 received them yet?


----------



## Isolationist (Nov 14, 2022)

Guamskyy said:


> Anyone who's pre-ordered the 6/7 received them yet?


I recently talked with a rep over at Musicians Friend and they said, as of yesterday, that they're expecting them around next week. I think they should be shipping around the last week of this month.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Nov 26, 2022)

Received shipping notification other day from Schecter should have the guitar in a few days.


----------



## Zado (Nov 26, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Received shipping notification other day from Schecter should have the guitar in a few days.


Good, hope it won't suffer the import first batch syndrome


----------



## Gibbers (Nov 26, 2022)

I see you are a glass half empty guy 


Zado said:


> Good, hope it won't suffer the import first batch syndrome


----------



## Zado (Nov 26, 2022)

Gibbers said:


> I see you are a glass half empty guy


That's for sure man


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Nov 28, 2022)

Gibbers said:


> Just had an update on my pre-order from a UK retailer, estimated arrival of stock is now 31/03/2023


Did you pre order in august? I hope it’s not that long. Got no update from my uk retailer but definitely didn’t expect to wait that long!


----------



## Gibbers (Nov 28, 2022)

Ddaydizzle said:


> Did you pre order in august? I hope it’s not that long. Got no update from my uk retailer but definitely didn’t expect to wait that long!


Pre-ordered middle of October


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Nov 28, 2022)

Gibbers said:


> Pre-ordered middle of October


Ah cool ok. Yeah I preordered in august. Hopefully won’t be too long. Cheers for the reply.


----------



## RadoncROCKs (Nov 29, 2022)

Got the guitar (6 string) in today, will try and post pictures tomorrow:

Initial impressions:
Gorgeous, online pics do not do the finish justice
Wenge neck is smooth and just what I wanted
Neck not overly thin or thick (I'm not the guy you want describing neck shapes)
Ebony board was almost straight black, not as streaky with brown as most Macassar ebony boards on imports (say Ibanez) I've seen before
Fretwork is very good
Carve top is comfy, but not as much on the arm as say my Majesty or Kiesel Aries - definitely not as much 22+ fret access as my Majesty but honestly nothing is that good
Overall quality seems in line for price and specs, incredibly versatile

Essentially it was exactly what I was looking for and what I was expecting
The guitar in this category/price range I judge others by is the Charvel Promod DK24 and that is now $1200, so this being slightly more expensive you get same fretboard radius, same tremolo bridge, but add stainless frets, wenge neck, ebony board - all that to me is big win


----------



## dev1ce (Nov 29, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> fotos en línea no hacen justicia
> al final El cuello de wengué es liso y justo lo que quería
> Cuello no demasiado delgado o grueso (no soy el tipo que quieres describir las formas del cuello)El tablero de ébano era casi negro recto, no tan rayado con marrón como la mayoría de los tableros de ébano de Macassar en las importaciones (digamos Ibanez)
> He visto antes
> El calado es muy bueno


 that's nice dude ! 
I just Ordered my Aaron Marshall but 7 strings AM-7 Cobalt Slate to Peru. I hope the guitar arrives with no damage to my country. 
I hope to have the same experience like you ! I would love to see the pictures and maybe a review, sound test there isn't reviews on social media of that guitar. cheers.


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Nov 30, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Got the guitar (6 string) in today, will try and post pictures tomorrow:
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Gorgeous, online pics do not do the finish justice
> ...





RadoncROCKs said:


> Got the guitar (6 string) in today, will try and post pictures tomorrow:
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Gorgeous, online pics do not do the finish justice
> ...


Sounds awesome! How are the pickups?


----------



## Zado (Nov 30, 2022)

Yeah, we wanna know about the pickups.


----------



## Xaeldaren (Nov 30, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Got the guitar (6 string) in today, will try and post pictures tomorrow:
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Gorgeous, online pics do not do the finish justice
> ...



This is great to read! I wish the AM-6 wasn't nearly double the price of the DK24 in Europe, though.


----------



## Gibbers (Nov 30, 2022)

RadoncROCKs said:


> Got the guitar (6 string) in today, will try and post pictures tomorrow:
> 
> Initial impressions:
> Gorgeous, online pics do not do the finish justice
> ...


Good write up dude, cant wait for the pics!


----------



## Hoss632 (Nov 30, 2022)

Curious on the impressions of the pick ups as well. Only thing I know about them is that the bridge has an Alnico 4 magnet and the neck has an Alnico 5.


----------



## Musiscience (Dec 1, 2022)

Hoss632 said:


> Curious on the impressions of the pick ups as well. Only thing I know about them is that the bridge has an Alnico 4 magnet and the neck has an Alnico 5.


Same, I’ve never heard or played an alnico 4 pickup. I usually really like alnico 5 pickups. Tried an alnico 2 once and hated it.


----------



## Gibbers (Dec 1, 2022)

New pic of one in the wild from Aarons instagram


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 2, 2022)

I called sweetwater and they said my preorder isn’t due to come in until end of December… guess the lefties are taking a little longer to get out to people


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 2, 2022)

If I don't get an email next week that my order has shipped from Musicians Friend, I'm gonna spaz so hard. 



RadoncROCKs said:


> Essentially it was exactly what I was looking for and what I was expecting
> The guitar in this category/price range I judge others by is the Charvel Promod DK24 and that is now $1200, so this being slightly more expensive you get same fretboard radius, same tremolo bridge, but add stainless frets, wenge neck, ebony board - all that to me is big win



I wanted a guitar like a Charvel or an Ibanez AZ (Prestige, not Premium), but the AM6 really ticked a lot of the boxes that I needed ticked, and seemed way more feature rich than most other guitars in that style of superstrat. I'm feeling like I made the right choice based on your first impressions, so thanks for taking the time to write that up.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2022)

Gibbers said:


> New pic of one in the wild from Aarons instagram



Very nice. I like that color.


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 9, 2022)

1. Been a little while since I listened to Intervals. Forgot just how much I enjoy Aaron's writing and playing. 

2. Both 6 & 7 strings look very nice. I'd prefer the color of the 6 o the 7, but it's still a good looking guitar. 

3. Schecter is making fantastic moves. It's hard for me to not think of the brand as the Nu Metal/Hot Topic trash brand of the early 00's still, but Schecter has really done a lot to position themselves well. And their guitar designs have greatly improved in the last decade.


----------



## BigViolin (Dec 10, 2022)

Stoked to have a 7 string wenge neck in the market.

Wenge whore right here.


----------



## Matt08642 (Dec 10, 2022)

Really like the hollow dot inlays, and that he specifically requested to not have 3 on the 24th fret  Always hated how that looked


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 10, 2022)

I’m glad to hear the color looks even better in person. Every photo I see that’s my first thought “it looks good but I bet it pops in person”. I bet that it not being a see-through flame or burst finish means easier consistency on cool finishes.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 11, 2022)

Matt08642 said:


> Really like the hollow dot inlays, and that he specifically requested to not have 3 on the 24th fret  Always hated how that looked


"Let's opt for a symmetrical look, but then break the symmetry at the last minute. I bet that won't piss off anybody."


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Dec 14, 2022)

Anyone know what he's using tone wise these days? If he's still on the Fractal side, I need me them pre-sets. 
Guitar looks really cool, shame he didn't stick with Mayones that long, was hoping he'd be the poster boy for the Aquila


----------



## putnut77 (Dec 14, 2022)

This is apparently the latest rendition of his rig. Axe FX III.

No Presets but he says HBE model, with york audio IR's. Which are currently on sale. Mesa Oversize with V30's. Tons of chorus.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 15, 2022)

Ben Pinkus said:


> Anyone know what he's using tone wise these days? If he's still on the Fractal side, I need me them pre-sets.
> Guitar looks really cool, shame he didn't stick with Mayones that long, was hoping he'd be the poster boy for the Aquila


Yeah he's back to Fractal. The video @putnut77 linked above shows his current rig. I want those presets too. Sounds amazing imo.


----------



## Ben Pinkus (Dec 16, 2022)

Maybe he'll be in the Fractal gift of tone thing?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 16, 2022)

Ben Pinkus said:


> Maybe he'll be in the Fractal gift of tone thing?


That would be great. And Plini too while we're at it.


----------



## Gibbers (Dec 24, 2022)

Got mine today and all is good with it apart from some finish issues, one at the headstock and where the neck bolts on i think could have been done a bit better.

The headstock is the one that bothers me more so i have messaged the retailer to see what they think.

Pics


----------



## Zado (Dec 25, 2022)

In the fb group I've seen far worse flaws, I woudln't bother about that headstock thing honestly.


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Dec 25, 2022)

Which fb group? The schecter one or?


----------



## Zado (Dec 25, 2022)

Ddaydizzle said:


> Which fb group? The schecter one or?


Schecter guitar forum. There's also Schecter owners club, but no AM models there ATM afaik


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Dec 25, 2022)

Zado said:


> Schecter guitar forum. There's also Schecter owners club, but no AM models there ATM afaik


Ah right yeah I’m on there too. I got my am-6 the other day. No flaw issues that I can see. Neck bolts were similar to above, but no problem. Only thing I’m having trouble with is the trem springs are very noisy causing a “ringing sound” especially noticeable with high gain, palm muted especially. Getting my tech to do a full setup and sort that problem out next week.


----------



## Zado (Dec 25, 2022)

Ddaydizzle said:


> Ah right yeah I’m on there too. I got my am-6 the other day. No flaw issues that I can see. Neck bolts were similar to above, but no problem. Only thing I’m having trouble with is the trem springs are very noisy causing a “ringing sound” especially noticeable with high gain, palm muted especially. Getting my tech to do a full setup and sort that problem out next week.


You may wanna check some raw vintage springs, or other high end onest. Or you may silence your current ones with foam


----------



## gunch (Dec 25, 2022)

He's seems so well groomed and fastidious and healthy looking it's disgusting



Spoiler



I'm jealous



@HeHasTheJazzHands He's using the Cameron ccv2a model for his rhythm tones didn't you really like that one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 25, 2022)

gunch said:


> He's seems so well groomed and fastidious and healthy looking it's disgusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the Cameron models are really cool. I actually prefer the old Atomica model from an older firmware (I think Quantum? Whatever they used on the AX8 before the release of the Axe 3) because that was straight up Fear Factory Demanufacture tone, but I also dig the current Cygnus CCVs a lot as well. Sounded really great paired with the Mesa Mark models.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 25, 2022)

Ddaydizzle said:


> Ah right yeah I’m on there too. I got my am-6 the other day. No flaw issues that I can see. Neck bolts were similar to above, but no problem. Only thing I’m having trouble with is the trem springs are very noisy causing a “ringing sound” especially noticeable with high gain, palm muted especially. Getting my tech to do a full setup and sort that problem out next week.



If the setup doesn't solve the problem it may be...something else.


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Dec 25, 2022)

Oh yeah saw that vid already. True. I think the trem springs are just cheap. Already manage to alleviate most of the ringing with foam in the trem spring cavity. Hope it’s nothing more serious!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Dec 25, 2022)

FWIW I got my AM6 last week. Haven't really posted about it because I haven't even had a chance to play it yet. 

The headstock edge paint/finish is fine. The paint could definitely be better in the neck bolt holes and the trem route on top of the body but that doesn't bother me at this price point (I also got a hookup and saved 25% which helps too).


----------



## Ddaydizzle (Dec 25, 2022)

Yeah I’m really loving it so far, even before a setup. Having a few tuning issues when using the trem but that’ll almost certainly be the nut needing to be cut properly. Not that’s it’s really bad but will need attention. Loving the pickups too.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Dec 25, 2022)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah the Cameron models are really cool. I actually prefer the old Atomica model from an older firmware (I think Quantum? Whatever they used on the AX8 before the release of the Axe 3) because that was straight up Fear Factory Demanufacture tone, but I also dig the current Cygnus CCVs a lot as well. Sounded really great paired with the Mesa Mark models.


The CCV 2A is the model that gave me the tone I’ve been chasing for over a decade when I first got the Axe III. That tone was kind of like a sharper and less saturated old Dino tone. 

I need to revisit the Camerons again and dive extremely deep on them.


----------



## Guamskyy (Yesterday at 2:53 PM)

Finally got the tracking number for my AM6 preorder, should be getting it on Monday the 16th


----------

